# Is this to deep?



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

Is the tub on this rabbit cage too deep for guinea pigs? I can build it up I'm just afraid they won't reach the water. I have yet to put bedding in yet.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

No that's fine...they reach upwards. Only thing is I don't think that cage will last you very long...is fine for babies but doesn't look big enough for active adults.


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> No that's fine...they reach upwards. Only thing is I don't think that cage will last you very long...is fine for babies but doesn't look big enough for active adults.


This will only be their weekend cage. They will live in here four months tops, with lots of floor time. I'm moving into an apartment where they will have a 2 x 4 c&c cage.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

xchocolatexmustardx said:


> This will only be their weekend cage. They will live in here four months tops, with lots of floor time. I'm moving into an apartment where they will have a 2 x 4 c&c cage.


Wasn't criticising...and now I remember you saying something about that! You know what you're doing I know!

Hope its girls going in there!


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Wasn't criticising...and now I remember you saying something about that! You know what you're doing I know!
> 
> Hope its girls going in there!


I'm not sure what they are yet. My friends pig just had 3 so I asked if I could have the two that are the same gender. Unless there is some third gender I don't know about:tongue_smilie:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

xchocolatexmustardx said:


> I'm not sure what they are yet. My friends pig just had 3 so I asked if I could have the two that are the same gender. Unless there is some third gender I don't know about:tongue_smilie:


Haha if you put boys in that cage you are going to find out about a third gender


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Haha if you put boys in that cage you are going to find out about a third gender


What do you mean? Purple Pink and Lime green are very manly colors.


----------

